# New Guy from Texas just saying hello to everyone here



## LarryWolfe (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome Bill, glad to see you could make it!  Look forward to talking with you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Bill!  Have a look around and stomp on anyone if they're out of line.   And jump in where ever you see fit.  8)


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 25, 2005)

Howdy folks..looks like I made it over here too. Thanks for the invites.  Looks like a great site. Hope I can find the place again. 

bigwheel


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome to you too, Bigwheel!  Glad to have you aboard.  8)


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 25, 2005)

I love those guys. Bill's like the graet grandfather I never had! ;-) and Bigwheel, well......he's just a big galoot!!!, or is that, ....palooka? oh well. Glad to see you guys! Woody


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Thanks for the welcomes*



			
				TxBBQRubBill said:
			
		

> As for steppin on anyone out of line, that is for your moderators to handle.


LOL!  Gues I could have phrased that better...  :smt062  :smt063  :smt065  :smt066  :smt067  :smt068  :smt070  :smt072  :smt075  :smt064  is allowed here.  :-D  :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2005)

Here we go....the best bbq site on the web...Minion, Bigwheel, me..and the rest of you guys....


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, its your air. We're just breathin it!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2005)

javascript:emoticon(':-D')


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard guys, now we're getting the heavyweights of Q checking in.


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2005)

TxBBQRubBill said:
			
		

> Found this site thru a few great guys in Bill Hays and Greg Rempe. Thanks for pointing me to this forum, this will be fun.



TxBBQRubBill doesn't know you guys very well...  does he?  

Anyway,  Welcome to the forum.  Because everyone is already telling you how much they love your rubs... I just say, "Love your gloves".     That didn't sound right, did it?  :?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome Bill and Wheel and all the new folks.  There is a rules and regulations section at the very top of the site.  This will explain all the "administrative" stuff!  Check it out if you haven't already.  Once that's done, have at it!!

Bill, feel free to link to your site (I did already I guess) and do whatever other shameless promotion you feel is good!  I LOVE your stuff so advertise away!  

By the way, sorry for the rank titles but, you gotta start somewhere!  Besides, it more for fun than anything!  I'm no "CEO or Pit Boss", but, It is my site then isn't it!  Good luck Rubes!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 26, 2005)

"I'm no CEO or Pit Boss."

Now there's a damn news flash! :-D


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

nshaw65 said:
			
		

> Another newbe from Calif here. Looks like a great site. Thanks Woodman for telling us about it.


A Woodassociate, huh???  :-k  Well, welcome aboard anyway!!  :-D


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> "I'm no CEO or Pit Boss."
> 
> Now there's a damn news flash! :-D



He should have left 'Administrator' in his title... he wasn't one of those either. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

> DawgPoundSmokers


 I *LIKE* it!!  :supz:


----------

